# Traction Control 2015 GMC 2500HD



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

There's been some discussion in the "service traction control" thread below about whether or not TC should be disabled when plowing. I'm starting this thread just to discuss this issue. Can someone explain just what TC does and why it should be turned off when plowing? Thanks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I don't own a GM, but basically traction control is a "feature" designed by some DA that sits behind a desk and thought it would be a great idea to dumb down drivers further and also that computers know better than people. So traction control basically senses when a tyre has lost traction or is spinning faster than the other tyres,or apparently senses the steering wheel position (never heard that before) in relation to speed\tyre spin, and does a couple things:
1) Applies the brake to the spinning wheel
2) Defuels\reduces engine power so you can overcome the reduced traction. 

Both of which can really screw up someone who uses their truck for work or off road play. Especially while plowing snow, because sometimes you need the extra power and spin to prevent becoming stuck. Same with off-roading. 

For me, I can guarantee I know far more than a computer that has no ability to plow snow to control the go pedal when I need more or less power. I even know better when going up the road in slippery conditions. 

It's the same as all these other stupid gadgets--collision avoidance, lane departure, blind spot monitoring, even ABS--all creating dumber drivers that can pay less attention to driving. But they're still stupid enough to engage cruise control in slippery conditions which is what causes an enormous amount of accidents. 

But they can't put a heated windshield on a work truck. Or at least a heated parking area for wipers to reduce ice buildup by the cowl. Or figure out how to heat blind spot mirrors in addition to the normal mirrors.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I turn mine (2011 F350) off in everyday driving. As an example why, if, during the winter, I'm turning off a main road that a plow just cleared and want to get thru the snow berm, I give it some gas and expect to spin and slide a little bit as I do it. The TC retards the throttle as well as hits the brakes, so as I'm pressing the throttle, the truck basically slows right down in the middle of the berm.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Put more simply, you turn it off because it allows you to spin the tires when needed, like pushing back piles and stacking, or when trying to get unstuck.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

You can turn it down but can't turn it completely off , there is still some crap going on at least on a Ford there is . If your foot isn't better than some lagging computer out in the snow you have no right to be out plowing , get back on the porch .


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Besides turning off the TC also turn off the stability control if equipped. 
I found oot how effective is was while loosing lateral traction in a corner, instinct was to turn into the slide but the pickup "knew better"  yeah right.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jmac5058;2115653 said:


> You can turn it down but can't turn it completely off , there is still some crap going on at least on a Ford there is . If your foot isn't better than some lagging computer out in the snow you have no right to be out plowing , get back on the porch .


I wonder if any of the tuner companies have written software to shut it off completely.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2115484 said:


> But they can't put a heated windshield on a work truck. Or at least a heated parking area for wipers to reduce ice buildup by the cowl. Or figure out how to heat blind spot mirrors in addition to the normal mirrors.


So True - so lame by GM

also - TC off will only allow wheel spin to a certain speed - depending on year & model ...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Cosmic Charlie;2115717 said:


> So True - so lame by GM
> 
> also - TC off will only allow wheel spin to a certain speed - depending on year & model ...


Furd and Dodge aren't any better in that regard.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;2115484 said:


> I don't own a GM, but basically traction control is a "feature" designed by some DA that sits behind a desk and thought it would be a great idea to dumb down drivers further and also that computers know better than people. So traction control basically senses when a tyre has lost traction or is spinning faster than the other tyres,or apparently senses the steering wheel position (never heard that before) in relation to speed\tyre spin, and does a couple things:
> 1) Applies the brake to the spinning wheel
> 2) Defuels\reduces engine power so you can overcome the reduced traction.
> 
> ...


I was thinking aboot one of these the other night, why the F is the blind spot mirror noot heated?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Longae29;2115789 said:


> I was thinking aboot one of these the other night, why the F is the blind spot mirror noot heated?


Question of the millenium.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

I didn't ask about TC on Fords or Dodges or heated mirrors or heated wipers or heated windshields.....just sayin...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Motorman 007;2116023 said:


> I didn't ask about TC on Fords or Dodges or heated mirrors or heated wipers or heated windshields.....just sayin...


Roger, I'll make a note to never comment on your threads again. My apologies.

Never mind all 3 truck brands have traction control that affects all of us. Never mind they give us crap features that we don't need or want while ignoring valid concerns.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Motorman 007;2116023 said:


> I didn't ask about TC on Fords or Dodges or heated mirrors or heated wipers or heated windshields.....just sayin...


U just saying.....

Well buckaroo, were just sayin to....

I have both heated mirrors (upper and lower) on mine as well as heated and AC seats on both side with heat only on backseat (which I removed the seat all together).

The TC can be removed with the proper tuning.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Motorman 007;2116023 said:


> I didn't ask about TC on Fords or Dodges or heated mirrors or heated wipers or heated windshields.....just sayin...


Dont you know you just get to start the thread ? The beauty of this place is you never know what kind of life it may have . And if your a veteran of 38 years of plowing your way too old to use " Just sayin " and way way too to drop the G . Just saying .


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Not quite sure that's the "beauty" of this place...but to each his own.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jmac5058;2116608 said:


> Dont you know you just get to start the thread ? The beauty of this place is you never know what kind of life it may have . And if your a veteran of 38 years of plowing your way too old to use " Just sayin " and way way too to drop the G . Just saying .


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Did someone say heated windshields?!?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

iceyman;2116798 said:


> Did someone say heated windshields?!?


Wiper blades.


----------



## jstevens66 (Sep 28, 2012)

If you hold down the tc button for 5 seconds it will shut the tc off and a light will pop up on the dash, if you hold it down for another 5 seconds, another light will pop on and you just enabled fsu mode, (f*ck sh*t up) mode.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

iceyman;2116798 said:


> Did someone say heated windshields?!?


Like f'n Subraru Offers - WHAT THE HECK ?
Wake Up GM !!!


----------



## Grump1 (Feb 19, 2015)

I like to crawl around in the residentials I do, so usually have it in 4 low, which in the 2014 chevy, will disable the traction control and stability control.
If you plow the same tight, back and forth type places in 4 wheel high, then in similar conditions , in 4 wheel low, you will find trans temp will stay much much lower running in 4 wheel low. 
If I were doing a larger parking lot or something, I would probably run in 4 wheel high. 
I also like shifting to the M, or manual selection to hold gears while moving up through the rpm range. Often wheel spin begins when the Trans shifts, and it can't be great for the clutches to be shifting while under the load associated with plowing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Cosmic Charlie;2117640 said:


> Like f'n Subraru Offers - WHAT THE HECK ?
> Wake Up GM !!!


Great, now we have Subarus in a GM thread.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

Grump1;2117696 said:


> I like to crawl around in the residentials I do, so usually have it in 4 low, which in the 2014 chevy, will disable the traction control and stability control.
> If you plow the same tight, back and forth type places in 4 wheel high, then in similar conditions , in 4 wheel low, you will find trans temp will stay much much lower running in 4 wheel low.
> If I were doing a larger parking lot or something, I would probably run in 4 wheel high.
> I also like shifting to the M, or manual selection to hold gears while moving up through the rpm range. Often wheel spin begins when the Trans shifts, and it can't be great for the clutches to be shifting while under the load associated with plowing.


Just did exactly that last night. Good size parking lot. 4 wheel high.
Pushing very very wet snow (actually raining on it as I was plowing) with the 8611LP in scoop mode. Truck would push it fine, but once I got some speed up she wanted to shift....then not want to push. So I used the manual mode to hold the RPM's and not let her shift.


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

Newer GM's have 2 systems traction control and stabilitrak. If you push the button once it will turn off most of the TC, Even with TC off the stabilitrak system is still active. To fully turn off both systems press and hold the TC button for about 10 secs and the light will come on in the dash


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry didn't realize this was an older thread


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DaBomb6988 said:


> Sorry didn't realize this was an older thread


You're forgiven...you're not the first and won't be the last.


----------



## Doc Holiday13 (Dec 19, 2016)

Motorman 007 said:


> I didn't ask about TC on Fords or Dodges or heated mirrors or heated wipers or heated windshields.....just sayin...


So true but heated blind spot mirrors on my chevy would be very nice when plowing lol

I haven't turned TC or Stabilitrak off for plowing but will try it next time i plow.. I don't generally get much wheel spin because I'm heavily loaded with near 1 ton of weight in the bed



jstevens66 said:


> If you hold down the tc button for 5 seconds it will shut the tc off and a light will pop up on the dash, if you hold it down for another 5 seconds, another light will pop on and you just enabled fsu mode, (f*ck sh*t up) mode.


On my 2015, I have to push and hold the TC button for about 30 seconds(it seems) to turn both T/C and the stabilitrak off..

If I'm just turn TC off i push the button and release immediately


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

DaBomb6988 said:


> Sorry didn't realize this was an older thread





Mark Oomkes said:


> You're forgiven...you're not the first and won't be the last.


I just spent 20 min looking for the other traction control thread that the op didn't bother posting in...


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i turn mine off when im plowing one it beeped chevy dealership told me it was nothing


----------



## Arrowbrook 99 (Mar 16, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't own a GM, but basically traction control is a "feature" designed by some DA that sits behind a desk and thought it would be a great idea to dumb down drivers further and also that computers know better than people. So traction control basically senses when a tyre has lost traction or is spinning faster than the other tyres,or apparently senses the steering wheel position (never heard that before) in relation to speed\tyre spin, and does a couple things:
> 1) Applies the brake to the spinning wheel
> 2) Defuels\reduces engine power so you can overcome the reduced traction.
> 
> ...


Well said. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

well mine said service during the last storm i must have forgot to shut it off


----------

